# pet dormice?



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

simply:

Has anyone ever had a pet dormouse?

what were they like? etc


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I had them years ago before they became impossible to get in the US. They slept more than mice and were more skittish, but very sweet. They would lay in my hand and wrap their fuzzy tails around my fingers and let me stroke them. They curled up together and wrapped themselves in their tails. It was so adorable. I wish I could have them again and am very sad that they can't be found here any longer.


----------

